# 5D ....wth!



## Lewis Nixon (12 Jul 2012)

Hi

In 2009 I was release with a 5D , my mother died just 1 month before I go to my bootcamp and I was not ready ( i mean mentaly) to go
through this! And.....I failed the CF express test! damn! But now im in better shape and ready to go back in the forces! but what I have to do?
I have to prove myself or just send another application? this 5D is one of the worst thing that happen in my life! anyway someone know what to do?


----------



## beach_bum (12 Jul 2012)

Talk to your CFRC. They are the best ones to advise you.


----------



## AGD (13 Jul 2012)

Lewis Nixon said:
			
		

> my mother died just 1 month before I go to my bootcamp and I was not ready ( i mean mentaly) to go through this!



So, why did you go? You had that option.

Anyway, the CFRC will sort you out, as beach_bum said...


----------



## Lewis Nixon (14 Jul 2012)

my mother died after I accept the contract with the army... sad and long story AGD....


----------



## Mushroom (15 Jul 2012)

AGD said:
			
		

> So, why did you go? You had that option.
> 
> Anyway, the CFRC will sort you out, as beach_bum said...




People do funny things when they are grieving and dont always make the best decisions. 



Even though your mental state effected your physical abilities your going to have to perform the PT test during your application process at your own cost than do the same pt test 6 months later to show that not only are you fit enough to complete training but that you can maintain that level of fitness for an extended period of time, they basically want to make sure your fit and will stay fit. Once all of that is completed a waiver needs to be sent to the CDS who will review it on his own time and either approve or deny the application. Your looking at a wait of a good 18 months start to finish (6 months for fitness a better part of a year for the final yay or nay)


----------

